# Flippinout Scout and Flip Clips review.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I just wanted to give a little review of both the Scout and the Flip Clips.

First let me say that this is the first slingshot I have bought in over two years. I have been shooting naturals and my own boardcuts for a while now. Recently I started shooting a dankung I had, simply because I got sick of needing to wrap and tuck new bands on a fork every time a had a broken band. It interrupted my practice and often cut practice sessions short because I simply did not want to deal with putting a new band set on. I was shooting Saunders for this very reason, however they do not offer a braceless thumb supported slingshot model, the style I really enjoy shooting.

Since the scout first came out I have really wanted to get one. But what made me REALLY want one was the addition of the new flip clips. Once I saw those I knew that this was the answer to my shooting woes.

I got the slingshot yesterday.

I wont post a picture because we all know what the scout looks like by now.

Taking it out of the box I really noticed the quality of the materials used for this slingshot. It seems like it is bombproof. It felt really good as I held it. I have read and seen the opinions that the edges were too sharp. I actually do not feel this way. I old using the thumb brace method and I like that I have a nice ridge to ensure my thumb does not slip. The Scout actually seems to work very well when using the pinch grip and hammer grip methods as well.

Shoots awesome. Very accurate. I will try to post a video this weekend of myself killing some cans with it. Due to the durability, accuracy, and the fast band changes with the Flip Clips I am leaning toward using this slingshot at the ECST.

Flip Clips:

I actually bought a set of Flip Clips along with the Scout. I was unaware that the scout actually comes with Flip Clips. At least the package that I selected at purchase. No worries. Having an extra set of flip clips is not a bad thing!

The clips themselves work very well. Even using a single layer of thera black the bands stayed nice and secure. No movement at all. I love the ability to change bands so quickly. They are the perfect addition to the scout slingshot.

In conclusion. This is THE slingshot to buy. It it sold at a very good price. It is made and designed in the USA. Simple-Shot customer service and online store is excellent. This slingshot will be in the slingshot history books as one of the greatest.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great review! I have several Scouts and a couple sets of clips....they are top notch.

Todd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice review NF!

You're right that with a thumb brace method, it works a treat.

I have found with the pinch grip, the edge wasn't too bad but only after extended periods of time I really felt it.

Anyway's, excellent review brotha.

Cheers,

Clever


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you're feelin' it!

Now you need a FlipClipped paddle Pine :drinkup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> Glad you're feelin' it!
> 
> Now you need a FlipClipped paddle Pine :drinkup:


I do. I will make it happen.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

It sounds you like the scout  thanks for this review, happy shooting !!


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

How much force did it take for your flipclips to screw in?

I got mine yesterday and I have to say that they are 10x harder than just tying the bands on...

I never actually got them to work, No matter how hard I tried to squeeze the flipclips in place they would turn around with the screw...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ascedb0 said:


> How much force did it take for your flipclips to screw in?
> 
> I got mine yesterday and I have to say that they are 10x harder than just tying the bands on...
> 
> I never actually got them to work, No matter how hard I tried to squeeze the flipclips in place they would turn around with the screw...


Not too difficult. I will say that once they are worn in a bit it makes it easier. If you put the band in and then slide the clip so it is in the groove and hold it in place, then turn the screw .. you shouldnt have an issue.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I found the Scout to be too small for the thumb/finger brace grip. My hands are right in between glove size large and XL, so I have paws, but nothing exceptional. It works great for hammer and pinch grips and my wife likes it quite a bit. 100% agree on the Flip Clips, they work very well for TBG, too. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> ascedb0 said:
> 
> 
> > How much force did it take for your flipclips to screw in?
> ...


Thats how I was doing it...

But no matter how hard I tried to hold it in place (I can fully close a 300lb grip trainer, so I was squeezing pretty hard...lol) the screw would turn it out of position...

Ill try to break it in a bit and see where that gets me...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad you like your scout..Be Well have a good time shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice review! The Scout is a slingshot I would love to try!


----------

